# Ancelotti vuole il Real, ma il Psg frena



## Kurt91 (26 Aprile 2013)

Come riportato dal quotidiano francese "Le Parisien, il tecnico italiano del PSG Carlo Ancelotti avrebbe informato lo sceicco Al Thani la sua intenzione di lasciare la squadra parigina a fine campionato. Ancelotti avrebbe in tasca un accordo con il Real Madrid che a fine stagione saluterà Josè Mourinho.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Aprile 2013)

ce lo vedo benissimo al Real...il PSG è roba da Mancini, Mourinho


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2013)

Pare che abbia davvero deciso di lasciare il Psg. Per lui potrebbe esserci il Real Madrid.


----------



## Marilson (26 Aprile 2013)

al Real non sanno cosa inventarsi per cercare di rivincere una Champions. Diventano pazzi.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2013)

Io credo il buon carletto voglia lasciare il porcile, pieno di soldi, ma rimane pur sempre un porcile. Dal quale anche un certo Zlatan sembra voler scappare di corsa.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2013)

Davvero sto psg secondo me dura poco, campionato noiosissimo, societa' che compra a casaccio , 0 rivali, 0 stimoli. Solo la citta' (credo) e' bella ma per il resto...


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Davvero sto psg secondo me dura poco, campionato noiosissimo, societa' che compra a casaccio , 0 rivali, 0 stimoli. Solo la citta' (credo) e' bella ma per il resto...



Infatti poco tempo fa ho detto, possono avere tutti i soldi che vogliono ma non si possono comprare un campionato più bello. Purtroppo la Ligue 1 è poca roba.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2013)

Dipende da che fara' il monaco l'anno prossimo...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2013)

Beh stica... il Real Madrid... ha la possibilità di fare la decima se Morinho non ci riesce, il Morta sarà nella storiad el club.

Lasciare il PSG per il Real, solo un pazzo lo farebbe...

Comunque Ancelotti aveva anche detto in una intervista, che i giocatori del PSG non si allenano con serietà ed ognuno fa quello che vuole


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2013)

*Secondo sportmediaset è fatta per il passaggio al Real Madrid di Carlo Ancelotti.*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2013)

A leggere i commenti dei tifosi del Real, sembra proprio che lo vogliono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ce lo vedo benissimo al Real...il PSG è roba da Mancini, Mourinho


Però non c'entrano nulla nella stessa frase Mancini e Mourinho.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2013)

*Ancelotti smentisce:"Non è vero che ho comunicato al club di voler lasciare il Psg".*


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Tutti quelli che hanno ereditato le squadre di Mourinho hanno fatto il botto. Il Real viene da due semifinali di Champions consecutive. Non so se e quanto possa fare meglio...


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

tre semifinali consecutive 

Barca,Bayern,Borussia.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Sì, vero


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

al Real lo fischieranno subito se non avrà risultati E bel gioco.
Secondo me non è l'ambiente adatto per ancelotti.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (28 Aprile 2013)

Perchè porcile?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Perchè porcile?


Porcile, circo, stalla. Il progetto mi pare sia quello di acquistare mercenari senza criterio, senza preoccuparsi di dare un'identità a questa squadra. Non avete giocatori che lottano per la maglia, solo per lo stipendio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me invece Ancelotti, come persona, viene cannibalizzato al Real.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2013)

L'unico che vuole Ancelotti al Real è Perez che è un suo pallino e lo desidera da anni.....

I tifosi del real non lo vogliono manco in cartolina... hanno paura di capello bis


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'unico che vuole Ancelotti al Real è Perez che è un suo pallino e lo desidera da anni.....
> 
> I tifosi del real non lo vogliono manco in cartolina... hanno paura di capello bis



I tifosi del Real chi vorrebbero?


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2013)

I tifosi del Real non capiscono proprio un tubo, schifavano pure Capello


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Real chi vorrebbero?


Heykyss o Laudrup 
uno lo hanno già cacciato dopo aver vinto la Cl con il Real

l'altro con tutto il rispetto per Laudrup, sta nello Swansea una squadra bassa/medio classifica. Posso capire che ha fatto benissimo quest'anno, ma è davvero poca roba imho.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (29 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Porcile, circo, stalla. Il progetto mi pare sia quello di acquistare mercenari senza criterio, senza preoccuparsi di dare un'identità a questa squadra. Non avete giocatori che lottano per la maglia, solo per lo stipendio.



Come in tutte le altre squadre...


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'unico che vuole Ancelotti al Real è Perez che è un suo pallino e lo desidera da anni.....
> 
> I tifosi del real non lo vogliono manco in cartolina... hanno paura di capello bis


Capello infatti ha vinto 2 campionati in 2 anni al Real(nel 97' il Real non disputava neanche la Champions).Quindi di grazia di cosa avrebbero paura esattamente?


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Maggio 2013)

*Intervistato da Simona Ventura, Carlo Ancelotti parla del suo futuro: "Real Madrid? Ora no, ma prima di andare al Chelsea ero molto vicino al club merengue. Nel futuro non si sa mai cosa può accadere ed è difficile dire di no al Real Madrid, ma per il momento sto bene a Parigi e potrei restarci a lungo.*


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Capello infatti ha vinto 2 campionati in 2 anni al Real(nel 97' il Real non disputava neanche la Champions).Quindi di grazia di cosa avrebbero paura esattamente?



Del catenaccio, di una squadra che non fa un gioco spettacolare...


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Del catenaccio, di una squadra che non fa un gioco spettacolare...



Perché le squadre di Ancelotti fanno catenaccio?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Perché le squadre di Ancelotti fanno catenaccio?



Boh, vai a dirlo ai tifosi madridisti su Marca.. che si scannano di calcio catenaccio... ovviamente credo, che non abbiano mai visto il Milan Ancelottiano. Altrimenti non direbbero ste eresie..

Per gli spagnoli. Italia= catenaccio


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh, vai a dirlo ai tifosi madridisti su Marca.. che si scannano di calcio catenaccio... ovviamente credo, che non abbiano mai visto il Milan Ancelottiano. Altrimenti non direbbero ste eresie..
> 
> Per gli spagnoli. Italia= catenaccio



Ah ok. Bé, i tifosi del Real non sono certi famosi per essere delle cime.


----------



## Van The Man (3 Maggio 2013)

Ancelotti a Madrid potrebbe pure fare bene. E' un normalizzatore, uno alla Del Bosque, quindi adatto ad un ambiente pieno di ego e di presunzione, dove si credono gli unici depositari della verità calcistica


----------



## Ale (3 Maggio 2013)

juventus, milan, chelsea, paris saint germain real madrid... una carriera importante pure da allenatore


----------



## Re Ricardo (5 Maggio 2013)

Secondo RMC Ancelotti, un po' a sorpresa, ha annunciato stamattina a giocatori, presidente e Leonardo la decisione di restare al PSG. Pronta la firma per un rinnovo biennale. Intanto su Marca il 62% dei tifosi dice no all'ipotesi Ancelotti-Real.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

Ancelotti e' un signor allenatore. 

Comunque stanno perdendo 1 a 0 ed e' stato espulso silva


----------



## pennyhill (5 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ancelotti e' un signor allenatore.
> 
> Comunque stanno perdendo 1 a 0 ed e' stato espulso silva








Ma che espulsione è?


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ma che espulsione è?



Minkia ma già sul tubo l'han messa? Comunque rosso ridicolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

la faccia di Beckham dice tutto


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

In tv dicevano perche' aveva toccato l'arbitro


----------



## pennyhill (5 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In tv dicevano perche' aveva toccato l'arbitro



Si, quello è evidente, ma direi che è stato abbastanza fiscale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2013)

Contento lui di restare li, magari alla fine il Real non lo vuole piu e cosi lui e "obbligato" a rimanere a parigi


----------



## Frikez (6 Maggio 2013)

Un mese fa ho scritto che non si sarebbe mosso da Parigi


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2013)

Ci credo poco, secondo me va al Real.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2013)

*Presidente Psg conferma:"Il Real Madrid ci ha chiesto Ancelotti".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo una tv francese Carlo Ancelotti ha detto addio al Psg.*


----------



## Re Ricardo (19 Maggio 2013)

La tv è di proprietà del presidente, quindi è più che affidabile. Leonardo ha appena annunciato che Ancelotti ha chiesto di firmare per il real, ma il psg lo vuole trattenere assolutamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> La tv è di proprietà del presidente, quindi è più che affidabile. Leonardo ha appena annunciato che Ancelotti ha chiesto di firmare per il real, ma il psg lo vuole trattenere assolutamente.



Come ho postato nell'altro post. La tv in questione non è francese, ma è Al Jaazera cioè, come dici, proprietario del presidente. Ergo affidabile


----------



## Re Ricardo (19 Maggio 2013)

*Al-Khelaïfi a BeIn Sport: "Sì, si è discusso. Ci ha chiesto di andare a Madrid. Sono stato molto chiaro con lui, gli ho detto che ha ancora un anno di contratto. Come ho spiegato la settimana scorsa davanti ai media, c'è un contratto di un anno e dunque non è possibile partire. Il problema è suo, non nostro, normalmente si è obbligati a rispettare i contratti. Vogliamo trattenere Carlo, gli abbiamo proposto un altro contratto annuale ma lui vuole andarsene. Spero di fargli cambiare idea."*


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2013)

Non ha senso trattenere un allenatore contro il suo volere comunque.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Maggio 2013)

Alla fine andrà via,trattenere qualcuno controvoglia è dannoso.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2013)

*Il PSG vuole uno tra Pepe, Concentrao e Di Maria, come "pedina di scambio" per lasciare andare Ancelotti al Real Madrid. E secondo i media spagnoli, il Real Madrid potrebbe annunciare Carlo Ancelotti il 3 giugno.*


----------

